# suggestions for pre-cooking & storing Bacon



## shakeandbake

Can I pre-cook bacon and store it for a day or two in the refrigerator? I would like to cook the bacon in the oven and then reheat on my flat griddle during the event. The majority will probably end up chopped in omlettes, but I would like the option to offer regular slice. I'm worried about over cooking and how many days prior can I cook and store.

Also, do you line your baking pan with tin foil or parchment?

Thanks.


----------



## shakeandbake

I found my answer on about.com:

_ Cooked bacon can easily be frozen. Wrap individual portions in paper towels to cushion. Then place the towel-wrapped portions into a zip-top bag. Freeze and store for up to six weeks. Frozen cooked bacon can go right into the frying pan from the freezer. Cook about a minute in a hot pan or until desired doneness is achieved. It can also be warmed in the microwave. The time will vary depending on the wattage of your particular microwave, but usually about 30 seconds will do the trick. _

If anyone has tips for oven cooking the bacon, please pass them on. I don't want to over cook since I will be reheating.

Thanks again.


----------



## fadeaway

I pan mine out on sheet trays and definitely use parchment paper to make it easier on your dish pit but, if u hate your dish pit just use nonstick spray. Also parchment paper is a lot cheaper than foil, it'll save your chef some food cost. Cook it in the oven for 13-15 min at 350, 3 sheet trays fill a half pan. I store it wrapped up in my reach in but, I don’t use it past 3 days mostly because by the 3rd day I need to cook off more


----------



## shakeandbake

Thanks Fadeaway, parchment worked like a charm. Hopefully 2 trays cook up as well in my oven.








Followed by a getto-licious mustard, bacon, tomato on rye!


----------



## castironchef

I prefer to bake my bacon (no jokes, please) on a cooling grid over a baking sheet. It keeps the bacon from getting too greasy and collects all that wonderful bacon fat on the baking sheet, where it can poured off for other uses.


----------



## aprilb

it just keeps going and going and going...

Nice thing aout the preserving method of smoking meat.

I like to bake it on sheetpans when I have to make a LOT of bacon. It lasts for a long time in the fridge and will freeze for absurd amounts of time. (Not that it doesn't get eaten before then) I'd personally bake it a little longer, but that's just because I like crispy bacon. 

It doesn't take a long time to re-heat. Sometimes I use one of those George Foreman grills. Takes only a few seconds. 

You could make bacon in a microwave but I suspect you need a larger amount than what you can do at a clip. 

April


----------

